# Anyone know about Anglo-Swiss? Please see picture!



## Hickory Dickory Dock (May 18, 2016)

Hi, I've acquired this lovely looking Swiss Made watch, by Anglo-Swiss, model: Cavalry. I can't see any other one like it on the Internet - has anyone any experience of this manufacturer? Is it generally a good watch? I see a look of references to India despite being "so called" Swiss Made.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

What an interesting watch that is. A similar "Cavalry" watch with a yellow dial by this firm is shown on catawiki, but with no attendant information, and other references to this company are also rather unhelpful. I can tell you that the Anglo-Swiss Watch Company was established in 1908, and watches branded by this firm are extant from about 1910. It would be great if you could establish what movement your watch contains because the Anglo-Swiss Watch Company has long had links with India, and I believe that the current location of the company is in Kolkata (Calcutta). I myself collect Indian mechanical watches, and there is something about your watch that rings "Indian" bells in my brain - perhaps it was made for export to the Indian subcontinent.


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

I agree about the appearance. Only thing I can find is the following, with a movement shot.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-17Jewel-Anglo-Swiss-Cavalry-Military-Style-Manual-Wind-Watch-Excellent-6-/380622496828?rmvSB=true

Good Luck

mike


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

It looks very Rado to me. Interesting Indian connection as Rado was/is popular in India. This one looks like the case at least is based on a Diastar.

The 12, 3, 6 and 9 remind me of the "5" on old Seiko 5 dials.


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

This is a non-working Jupiter, which could have been made for the Arab or Indian markets. Some suspect it is a Rado too....


----------



## Hickory Dickory Dock (May 18, 2016)

> What an interesting watch that is. A similar "Cavalry" watch with a yellow dial by this firm is shown on catawiki, but with no attendant information, and other references to this company are also rather unhelpful. I can tell you that the Anglo-Swiss Watch Company was established in 1908, and watches branded by this firm are extant from about 1910. It would be great if you could establish what movement your watch contains because the Anglo-Swiss Watch Company has long had links with India, and I believe that the current location of the company is in Kolkata (Calcutta). I myself collect Indian mechanical watches, and there is something about your watch that rings "Indian" bells in my brain - perhaps it was made for export to the Indian subcontinent.


 Thanks for all these responses - and someone here 'collects' Indian Watches which sounds very unique when it comes to collecting specific watches - I didn't know India was heavily into good quality watches.

I would have thought something like and ORIS would have better Swiss prestige but, yes, what do I know.

I've had another hard core Google and I cannot see one single similar image for this watch so, perhaps they did a short run of this particular design. Would getting in contact with the company help? It would be interesting to find an old catalogue from the 60's or 70's (guessing the age here).


----------



## Hickory Dickory Dock (May 18, 2016)

Oh and here's a picture of the back of the watch...


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Interesting thread this, and I can say that Indian mechanical watches are rather fun to collect. I won't go into detail about them here, but one of my favourite companies is HMT, a firm that made decent, if simple, mechanical watches right up until the present day. They sought to provide Indian workers with inexpensive but reliable wristwatches, and the watches were even sold through post offices. I have written on this firm before in more detail but it may have been prior to an accidental wipe-out of some forum threads some time ago. I believe that I also covered Titan watches in a previous topic - this company being India's leading watch concern.

One thing I like about Indian mechanicals is that they are not afraid to go for interesting and bold colour variations. Bright red and yellow are more popular in that market than over here, and other colour shades are found that rarely turn up in European timepieces. I have my eye on a pink HMT at the moment but the dealer is asking too much for it. HMT watches in good nick shouldn't break the bank, which makes them a great little collectible.

Thanks for showing the back of your watch, Hickory Dickory Dock, and once again, Indian bells are ringing. Further research on Anglo-Swiss is obviously required, and I will be on the lookout for any info that comes my way.


----------

